# Model A sprocket removal



## mtnbikeman (Jan 2, 2018)

Looking for help. How is the sprocket removed and what direction are the threads?


----------



## Craig Allen (Jan 2, 2018)

The locking nut (for a spanner wrench) should have left hand threads and the sprocket should have right hand threads.  To remove- left hand turns clockwise and right hand- counter clockwise. The sprocket being on the right side of the bike while in motion is in a constant state of tightening turning clockwise.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 10, 2018)

Been here myself. Yes, locking ring un-threads backwards, reverse, left hand threads. Cog is standard thread, lefty loosey. Good luck!


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. This hub has been around for this long and I did not want to be the one who messed it up.


----------

